# My 2015 Veloce review



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a nice frame and some 10-speed stuff around, I just needed shifters and derailleurs to finish it off.

Ordered Veloce from Ribble which arrived in Welland, Ontario less than a week from dispatch.

Installed yesterday, and I have to say it was the easiest setup ever, indexing nicely immediately. No ride today because of the rainstorm, but here's my initial findings:

In the big ring, FD allows chain across the whole cassette with no sign of rub.

FD micro adjusts in the small ring position.

All shifts happen very smoothly and precisely.

Shifter action just feels really nice, a definite improvement over my 2013 Athena shifters. Campy have done something to the Powershift shifters. 

Like the droopy thumb shifters.

So, first impressions are excellent. Now just looking forward to the first ride.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll admit, the only reason I chose Athena over Veloce was for the aluminum shift lever behind the brake. They were expensive aluminum parts.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> Like the droopy thumb shifters.


Are those to make shifting from the drops more accessible? I was riding a friend's Campy 11 speed, without the droopy shifters, and with folks riding with the shifters higher on the bars, I noticed it was difficult to shift to a smaller cog in back while in the drops. I told him that they should fix that, and it appears that they did.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

They started that with the EPS shifters and adopted it on powershift models that only make one click. The ultrashift models still have the horizontal button so they can make multiple shifts. Yes the droopy shift button can be reached from the drops, and even from the tops if your pinky finger is up to task.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I had a bike a few years back that had 2012 era Veloce components. Not sure how much as changed since then (the shifter tab I know), but it performed really well and I liked it. It's amazing to me just how good most of the even entry level stuff is now. You can get a full Veloce group from Ribble (with 10% off coupon) for around $350. Amazing!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

First ride today just confirmed my impressions on the stand. After I changed out the middle part of the cassette on finding that I had a bad case of old cogs/new chain, I'd say the drivetrain shifted as well, and was as quiet as any in my experience.

I like to play around with cassettes, so this is a non-standard 13-26, suitable for the flatlands. Gives me just what I need with a standard 53/39 - 13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23-26

The slogan of one of our local supermarket chains here is "why pay more?" which could apply to the 2015 Veloce group also.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> First ride today just confirmed my impressions on the stand. After I changed out the middle part of the cassette on finding that I had a bad case of old cogs/new chain, I'd say the drivetrain shifted as well, and was as quiet as any in my experience.
> 
> I like to play around with cassettes, so this is a non-standard 13-26, suitable for the flatlands. Gives me just what I need with a standard 53/39 - 13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23-26
> 
> *The slogan of one of our local supermarket chains here is "why pay more?" which could apply to the 2015 Veloce group also.*


I ran into one reason Julio...Warranty. See Campagnolo USA is a separate company from Campagnolo EU....And Campag USA completely washes their hands of any EU parts problems.

For example my Ribble purchased Campagnolo 2015 Chorus 11s aluminum front mech cage sheared at the front pivot after 4 months and 5000km. Probably a freak metal failure (although who though making a front derailleur out of aluminum to save a few grams is nuts)....but Campagnolo USA won't answer direct emails and you have to go through your seller for warranty. Which means $20USD USPS flat rate box to UK (that was the smallest and "cheapest" international flat rate box to EU), plus months waiting. Fortunately Amazon had a pricing screwup so I scored a Record 11s for $55 shipped Prime.

Warranty is the reason.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Perhaps it's just me, but I don't give a rat's behind about warranty. One, because I've never had a warrantable failure with anything Campy, and two because trying to get things fixed on warranty is such a pita. From what I've read about Campy NA, almost nothing is really covered, because everything is a "wear item".

The $000's in savings I've made over the years buying from the UK more than make up for any warranty concerns.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> Perhaps it's just me, but I don't give a rat's behind about warranty. One, because I've never had a warrantable failure with anything Campy, and two because trying to get things fixed on warranty is such a pita. From what I've read about Campy NA, almost nothing is really covered, because everything is a "wear item".
> 
> The $000's in savings I've made over the years buying from the UK more than make up for any warranty concerns.


I hadn't had a Campag item fail either...until last month with a foolishly designed front mech that was designed with weight in mind first and durability 3rd.


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

OK, Julio. On the basis of your review, I just ordered some 2015 Veloce levers to replace some 2009 ones that have plagued me for the past 6 years. I used the "new" index parts on these and even had them looked at in the UK at the Campagnolo service centre while I lived there but I just couldn't get them to index correctly and the thumb levers R & L jammed whenever they felt like it. So, hate to lose the multiple upshifts in the rear but I will be happy if these new ones just work the way they are supposed to. Thanks for the review- I hope that my experience is as good as yours!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

canamdad said:


> OK, Julio. On the basis of your review, I just ordered some 2015 Veloce levers to replace some 2009 ones that have plagued me for the past 6 years. I used the "new" index parts on these and even had them looked at in the UK at the Campagnolo service centre while I lived there but I just couldn't get them to index correctly and the thumb levers R & L jammed whenever they felt like it. So, hate to lose the multiple upshifts in the rear but I will be happy if these new ones just work the way they are supposed to. Thanks for the review- I hope that my experience is as good as yours!


Good luck. My review included the matching RD and FD as well. The ratio of your RD will be ok but I think the spring rate has changed. It's always worth checking hanger alignment too. Mine was spot on.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

canamdad said:


> OK, Julio. On the basis of your review, I just ordered some 2015 Veloce levers to replace some 2009 ones that have plagued me for the past 6 years. I used the "new" index parts on these and even had them looked at in the UK at the Campagnolo service centre while I lived there but I just couldn't get them to index correctly and the thumb levers R & L jammed whenever they felt like it. So, hate to lose the multiple upshifts in the rear but I will be happy if these new ones just work the way they are supposed to. Thanks for the review- I hope that my experience is as good as yours!


As far as I can tell the shifting is identical. I use a 2009 Veloce RD with 2009 Ultra-Shift levers, I recently got a 2015 Veloce RD and swapped it in, indexing seemed identical. So you should be good to go, I think all Veloce indexing is compatible.

Would you like to describe your problem with your Ultra-Shift levers? I have four or five pairs (bought NOS around 2012) and had friction problems with a couple, I learned a bit about them. Do you sometimes get sticky shifts when using the thumb lever to go to smaller cogs? If so it might be your finger lever return spring... ??

I love Veloce, I find it hard to believe any of this new-fangled stuff shifts any better. I think front shifting improved with the MPS chainrings and new style FD. But I can't see how the rear shifting could get any better. It just works, every time. Click, click, click. I can't trick it - e.g. triple shifts at very low cadence, or shifting out of the saddle, it just works. My levers, FD, RD have starship miles on them, never go wrong. My winter bike gets filthy in the British gloom, never goes wrong. Do the cable housing once in a while, all good.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Both the first year (2009) Ultrashift and early Powershift had issues that were resolved with unannounced running changes. 2009 Ultrashift issues were well documented at the time (there was more than one design/QC problem). If you are interested I'm sure a google search would reveal the threads going at the time.

As far as indexing goes, I'm sure it will index, but since the RD spring rate increased between an Ultrashift RD of 2009 and the current Powershift RD I'm not sure the OP's experience will be as good as mine without a new RD as well.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

canamdad said:


> OK, Julio. On the basis of your review, I just ordered some 2015 Veloce levers to replace some 2009 ones that have plagued me for the past 6 years. I used the "new" index parts on these and even had them looked at in the UK at the Campagnolo service centre while I lived there but I just couldn't get them to index correctly and the thumb levers R & L jammed whenever they felt like it. So, hate to lose the multiple upshifts in the rear but I will be happy if these new ones just work the way they are supposed to. Thanks for the review- I hope that my experience is as good as yours!


I too was an early adopter of 2009 Ultrashift - Centaur in my case. Even after installing the Campy fix kit I was never happy with the shifting.

I had bought the alloy version and sold them off on eBay a couple of years ago for over $300 which would be 3X what I paid. Turns out that some people really wanted an alloy 10-speed Ultrashifter.


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

I received new Veloce shifters yesterday from Merlin Cycles (my usual source Ribble out of stock). Got lucky with customs and wasn't charged HST (+$10. to Canada Post). Had a box arrive last week from Chain Reaction and I got tagged for $23. HST/Canada Post even though the amount was less than this package. Installation was easy- I used all previous cable housing except replacing the housing from rear chain stay to derailleur. The shifter cable was pre-installed in the lever- that was nice! Worked perfectly in the stand. I didn't think I'd get a chance to try it out on the road (I just replaced the right side to rear derailleur lever to start with) today as we had freezing rain in Ottawa last night and just walking on the street or sidewalk was desperate but temps rose a bit to a high of +4C and, although wet, roads were not slippery. Anyway, a little 46 km ride over for coffee in Old Chelsea using some of the roads in Gatineau Park and everything performed perfectly. I must say that I've never quite got used to the "soft" click of the newer Campag levers when shifting up the cassette. My usual ride has vintage 2001 Chorus levers and there's no doubt when you've pushed the lever far enough to get the chain on the next bigger cog- I can hear it and feel it as well. But that's just something I've got to get used to when I use this bike which is set up with fenders for rain/sloppy conditions. Hope to get out again this weekend to give it another try. Thanks for the recommendation - it's been an aggravating 6 years with these other levers.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

canamdad said:


> I received new Veloce shifters yesterday from Merlin Cycles (my usual source Ribble out of stock). Got lucky with customs and wasn't charged HST (+$10. to Canada Post). Had a box arrive last week from Chain Reaction and I got tagged for $23. HST/Canada Post even though the amount was less than this package. Installation was easy- I used all previous cable housing except replacing the housing from rear chain stay to derailleur. The shifter cable was pre-installed in the lever- that was nice! Worked perfectly in the stand. I didn't think I'd get a chance to try it out on the road (I just replaced the right side to rear derailleur lever to start with) today as we had freezing rain in Ottawa last night and just walking on the street or sidewalk was desperate but temps rose a bit to a high of +4C and, although wet, roads were not slippery. Anyway, a little 46 km ride over for coffee in Old Chelsea using some of the roads in Gatineau Park and everything performed perfectly. I must say that I've never quite got used to the "soft" click of the newer Campag levers when shifting up the cassette. My usual ride has vintage 2001 Chorus levers and there's no doubt when you've pushed the lever far enough to get the chain on the next bigger cog- I can hear it and feel it as well. But that's just something I've got to get used to when I use this bike which is set up with fenders for rain/sloppy conditions. Hope to get out again this weekend to give it another try. Thanks for the recommendation - it's been an aggravating 6 years with these other levers.


If you are still on the 2009 RD, then the lower spring tension affects the "clicks". My 2015 shifter with matching RD has pronounced "clicks" from the finger lever. Sorry to hear that you are in Ottawa. Down here in the paradise that is the Niagara region, things are still balmy.


----------

